# Pics from Mars Hill, NC APA Show



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

We drove up to Mars Hill, NC today for an APA show .. we only took Dirty and Akasha with us.. Akasha placed 2nd in both the am and pm shows for the 70lb class .. Dirty placed 3rd in both the am and pm but received MWP.. wasn't a huge turnout today but what competition was there was stiff.. proud if my crew.. here are some pics from today


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good. Man that's a nice track! I want one soooo bad! You can only do so much with a drag sled


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i can remember going to visit a friend, who was going to mars hill college,
this was in the 70's, that place was beautiful.
up in the mountains of nc.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome pics. I love looking at your doggies gettin it done :woof:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Looking good. Man that's a nice track! I want one soooo bad! You can only do so much with a drag sled


That track is insane.. has two holes in it.. gets rid if light weights easy


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice pics. that track inverted? Don't know that i like the idea of it rolling away from the dog..how did it work...i am not talking trash...just curious. i don't know that my novis puller would do it ..congradulations on your wins..


----------



## ironhidepullers (Apr 5, 2013)

It aint bad the track was hard dirty hit 4975pnds .If the track is flat any dog could pull big weight this way it takes heart and drive to get the job done. Thts also why there's cart handlers


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Nice pics. that track inverted? Don't know that i like the idea of it rolling away from the dog..how did it work...i am not talking trash...just curious. i don't know that my novis puller would do it ..congradulations on your wins..


all it does it make it a little harder to move the weight.. where on a flat track a dog will pull up 10,000 lbs as to where with the hole the dog will only pull 5,000 lbs


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome pictures


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

What do you guys mean a hole?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

We will be pulling first time with decent work in the dogs in CO maybe I will try some apa. I love how y'all pull out in some ones front yard.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> We will be pulling first time with decent work in the dogs in CO maybe I will try some apa. I love how y'all pull out in some ones front yard.


With apa as long as you have a track and a judge they don't care.. we pull whenever where ever


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> What do you guys mean a hole?


"A hole" is what we refer to the incline in the track.. no one can justify pulling a flat track because when the dog stops the cart will keep moving one it starts.. most tracks have the incline due to nobody wants to load or unload 10,000 lbs .. that's just how we pull around here


----------

